# New Ice Cream maker



## jayfish (Jun 24, 2007)

I got one of those new ice cream makers for my birthday!
I got to try it out yesterday! Wondering what flavor I made?
Guinness Stout! Now before you say anything, the flavor of the Guinness with the flavor of the Vanilla and molasses is excellent! I recommend it to anyone who enjoys Guinness and to anyone who likes a little culinary adventure! It was a great ending to the smoke beef short ribs and a batch of my "Frijoles Diablo"!
*Guinness ice cream*

_Makes 1 quart _
*1/2**vanilla bean, split lengthwise*
*1**cup whole milk*
*1**cup heavy cream*
*2/3**cup Guinness stout*
*2**tablespoons plus 2 teaspoons molasses*
*4**egg yolks*
*1/3**cup sugar*
*1/2**teaspoon vanilla extract*
*1.* In a medium saucepan, scrape in the vanilla bean seeds. Add the pod, milk, and cream. Bring to a boil over medium heat. Turn off the heat, cover the pan, and let the flavors infuse for 30 minutes.
*2.* Meanwhile, in a small saucepan over medium-high heat, whisk together the stout and molasses. Bring to a boil and turn off heat.
*3.* In a large mixing bowl, whisk the yolks, sugar, and vanilla extract. Whisk in a few tablespoons of the hot cream mixture, then slowly whisk in another 1/4 cup of the cream. Add the remaining cream in a steady stream, whisking constantly. Pour the mixture back into the saucepan.
*4. *Stir the beer mixture into the cream mixture. Cook the custard over medium heat, stirring often with a wooden spoon, for 6 to 8 minutes or until the custard thickens enough to coat the back of the spoon.
*5.* Strain the mixture into a bowl and refrigerate for at least 2 hours or overnight. Process the custard in an ice cream maker according to the manufacturer's instructions.

I used a tablespoon of vanilla instead of the Bean!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 24, 2007)

Gee I brew alot of beer but I never thought to make ice cream with it. I don't really care for Guinness but it might be good with vanilla. Go figure?


----------



## smokewatcher (Jun 25, 2007)

Wife loves Guinness and ice cream both.  This I'll have to try out.  Thanx!


----------



## javamaven1 (Jun 30, 2007)

That sounds utterly delicious.  Then again, I've had a Guinness Float (yes, vanilla ice cream with Guinness poured over it) and found it quite yummy.  

(My standard chocolate cake recipe calls for stout, too.  Can you tell I have quite the love for the stuff?)


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, somebody finally found something Debi hasn't done yet! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  LOL


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 17, 2007)

Bubba there's soooooo many things I haven't done yet! I think of new stuff everyday!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 3, 2007)

I love my ice cream maker, you don't even need ice and salt, you put the bowl in the freezer and there's a liquid in the walls that freezes, you put in your prepared cream or custard, put the top on and it churns it for you!!


----------



## doc (Aug 3, 2007)

I LOVE homemade ice cream! My girl and I registered for the ice cream maker attachment to go with the Kitchenaid stand mixer, hoping to get both! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




The wedding is in October if anyone's wondering when they'll need to send presents! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BBQ and ice cream go so well together. I always serve Bluebell ice cream sammiches at my gatherings to wash down all that pork!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey Doc, 
Wish you had joined before July 1st, took a trip to Orlando for 1 1/2 weeks, I was looking for some Q spots down there...Hope you get your attachments!  Should've signed up for a meat grinder attachment also!  You could dive right into some sausage making and smoking!


----------



## doc (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah, I rallied for that ,but my suggestion got vetoed. Guess I'll haveta get the grinder on my own...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As for BBQ here, we have a couple of ho-hum spots and then there is Cecil's which is outstanding. The brisket is the best I've tasted.


----------



## cheech (Aug 6, 2007)

Doc that is probably a good idea, I had the attachment and I think my kitchen aid met its match. It can handle smaller quantities but anything more than that and it is too much for the machine.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

What do you guys do to keep your leftover icecream from geting hard in the freezer? Everytime I make it we have some left and it gets really hard and crystally.


----------



## doc (Aug 7, 2007)

Debi, I have never had that problem before...leftover homemade icecream that is! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It has something to do with the icecream getting into deep freeze temps quickly. I don't think the avg freezer is cold enough to get  that initial deep freeze you need. Slow freezing is what  makes the big crystals, also if you make a custard the egg helps to emulisfy more.

The hardness is from the density of  the icecream, most homemade freezers don't incorporate much air into the mix. Just do like your favorite pint of haagen-dazs and let it temper for a few mins on  the  counter.


----------



## cheech (Aug 7, 2007)

I just let it sit out for a bit or use it in the blender with a bit of milk and basically make a shake out of it.  I am told that I am restricted from ice cream until I loose some weight. I was just reminded that also includes fatties.


----------

